
The Quine Page (self-reproducing code) - yaph
http://www.nyx.net/~gthompso/quine.htm
======
bediger4000
Certainly an oldie. That list dates back to about 1991, based on the email
address of some of the shell script quines in it.

But it has links to other things, such as this one:
[http://www.nyx.net/~gthompso/self_iter.txt](http://www.nyx.net/~gthompso/self_iter.txt)
Is this the first collection of "ouroboros" programs?

~~~
jgeorge
Posted here before I'm sure, but no discussion of this topic is complete
without a link to [https://github.com/mame/quine-
relay](https://github.com/mame/quine-relay)

